# Striper Season



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I been trying to fish at SH with little luck  Anyway, I have not given up. My question is when does striper season end?


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

In Jersey I'm guessing end of nov early dec.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

December 31.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

it ends when you want it to end.
there are resident stripers all year they just get real hard to catch in the dead of winter.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Have caught stripers into February from the beach. DEC 31st? do not think they have Calenders. closes in the back then


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Went to SH on Saturday, got skunked. I guess the water was too cold. Spend about 4 hours stairing at my rods, nothing exept for 2 baby skates.....


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

For us on the wildwood beaches it never really started- season has been 
less than productive.
IMO the beach replenishment projects ruined the sloughs that used to hold some good fish. They keep on dumping more and more sand and each year it gets worse. No baitfish are cumming into shore. Now the ganets are 1/4 mile out and staying on the same line all the way down the coast from Avalon to the DE bay. ocassionally N wildwood has been producing because of the hereford inlet but nothing great there either.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's really strange because Grassy Sound, Chestnut Ave, New York Ave have been producing fish. Poverty Beach, The Cove and The Point have been producing as well.


----------



## fishdaddy1 (Jul 31, 2010)

I fished from 2nd street to poverty beach in CM on sunday and there were no fish anywhere!! The beach replenishment idea makes sense to me - theres got to be a good reason why guys in boats are killing em and the guys on the beach are "staring at their rods"....it's getting frustrating!!

Let's hope its better in the spring!?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jul 29, 2009)

Stripers are still biting, mostly shorts, but some nice keepers mixed in. I've been hopping around at night and doing quite well. Friends of mine have been doing the same. The season ends when you don't want to try any more. I've had them in the back bays up to Dec. 31, and off the beaches through January. You just have to want to be out there and put your time in.


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

fishdaddy1 said:


> I fished from 2nd street to poverty beach in CM on sunday and there were no fish anywhere!! The beach replenishment idea makes sense to me - theres got to be a good reason why guys in boats are killing em and the guys on the beach are "staring at their rods"....it's getting frustrating!!
> 
> Let's hope its better in the spring!?


You can catch em through the entire winter in NJ. The fact that you are staring at your rods instead of holding them could be an issue too. This time of year the little fish invade...they dont always crush the clam.

Also, instead fo beait fishing throw an AVA and teaser. This way you arent stuck to one particular spot. Just keep moving, you will find em


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Went to SH on Saturday again. Not even a skate. Not a soul to be found anywhere. It was about 40 degrees that night. I am giving up for the season... If fish can be had like you say, then why is SH like a ghost town the last 2 times I went.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

If what you're doing isn't working, maybe you should try something different. Instead of soaking clams on the beach, why not try throwing artificials in the back bays around bridges and other structure? Work plastics in and out of lights. Look for smaller water flowing into bigger water etc. Like Capt Frank said, you have to put your time in. Eventually you'll be rewarded


----------

